# Star Trek 3: Shatner und Nimoy als Kirk und Spock wiedervereint?



## Matthias Dammes (24. September 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 3: Shatner und Nimoy als Kirk und Spock wiedervereint?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek 3: Shatner und Nimoy als Kirk und Spock wiedervereint?


----------



## Maverick3110 (24. September 2014)

Ich habe am Wochenende in der Bildung gelesen, dass es Leonard Nimoy momentan nicht so gut gehen soll.
Er soll als angeblicher Jahrelanger Raucher extreme Lungenprobleme haben und muß mit zusätzlich Sauerstoff versorgt werden.
Ob alles so stimmt, hoffen wir mal nicht. Wenn es aber so wäre sieht es für die Wiedervereinigung von Kirk und Spock etwas düster aus.


----------



## Kenny32 (24. September 2014)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende in der Bildung gelesen, dass es Leonard Nimoy momentan nicht so gut gehen soll.
> Er soll als angeblicher Jahrelanger Raucher extreme Lungenprobleme haben und muß mit zusätzlich Sauerstoff versorgt werden.
> Ob alles so stimmt, hoffen wir mal nicht. Wenn es aber so wäre sieht es für die Wiedervereinigung von Kirk und Spock etwas düster aus.



Ich glaub zu dem Thema gab es das letzte mal Neuigkeiten im Februar, lässt sich nur mutmaßen wie es Ihm jetzt geht. 

ich hab mich zwar nie mit der Serie rund um Kirk und Co befasst, aber bin (vielleicht auch deshalb) nen großer Fan der beiden Reboot Filme. Lässt sich nur hoffen das Orci zu seinem Regiedebüt ein wenig bei Abrams abgeschaut hat und der Film in die selbe Kerbe schlagen wird. Ansonsten bin ich immer ein Freund von solchen Fan-Service Ideen.


----------



## Worrel (24. September 2014)

Bin gespannt, wie das storytechnisch funktionieren soll. Schliesslich ist der alte Kirk in Generations gestorben, kann also nicht quasi auf der Suche nach Spock ebenfalls Kontakt zur neuen Zeitlinie aufnehmen.

Kann also eigentlich nur als Kirks Großvater oder (wie der Original Django Darsteller in Django Unchained ("Das D ist stumm." "Ich weiß.")) als Fremder eingebunden werden.

Die Möglichkeit, eine Rückblende in die alte Zeitlinie zu machen, scheitert daran, daß sowohl Shatner als auch Nimoy nicht mehr so aussehen wie im letzten gemeinsamen Film, in dessen ungefährer Zeit diese Szene dann spielen müßte. Das ist ja immerhin schon 25 Jahre her. Und wenn man dann derart viel Mekeup und Effekte in deren Gesichter klatschen müßte, daß die wieder aussehen wie damals, könnte man auch direkt computeranimierte Charaktere nehmen und die von Andy Serkis spielen lassen ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2014)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich habe am Wochenende in der Bildung gelesen, dass es Leonard Nimoy momentan nicht so gut gehen soll.
> Er soll als angeblicher Jahrelanger Raucher extreme Lungenprobleme haben und muß mit zusätzlich Sauerstoff versorgt werden.
> Ob alles so stimmt, hoffen wir mal nicht. Wenn es aber so wäre sieht es für die Wiedervereinigung von Kirk und Spock etwas düster aus.


Der hatte Anfang des Jahres eine OP hinter sich gebracht, soweit ich zuletzt informiert bin. Würde mich aber wundern wenn sich sein Zustand plötzlich so arg verschlechtert hat. Mit dem Rauchen er seit dem Dreh von Trek 4, also vor gut 30 Jahren, aufgehört.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie das storytechnisch funktionieren soll. Schliesslich ist der alte Kirk in Generations gestorben, kann also nicht quasi auf der Suche nach Spock ebenfalls Kontakt zur neuen Zeitlinie aufnehmen.



Sicher?
James T. Kirk - Memory Beta, non-canon Star Trek Wiki


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2014)

Momentan ist das Ganze eh noch ein Gerücht, und das Drehbuch ist erst kürzlich fertig aber von Paramount noch nicht offiziell genehmigt worden. Warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Momentan ist das Ganze eh noch ein Gerücht, und das Drehbuch ist erst kürzlich fertig aber von Paramount noch nicht offiziell genehmigt worden. Warten wir mal ab.



ich hätte jetzt eher gesagt das zum Glück das ganze EU bei Star Trek zum glück nicht Kanon ist


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie das storytechnisch funktionieren soll. Schliesslich ist der alte Kirk in Generations gestorben, kann also nicht quasi auf der Suche nach Spock ebenfalls Kontakt zur neuen Zeitlinie aufnehmen.



Ganz einfach: indem man das Deflektorgitter mit dem Plasmaaustauschsystem verbindet, um einen modulierten Hypersubraumimpuls zu erzeugen, der eine Phaseninterferenz im Warpfeld zur Folge, welches eine subspaziale Rückkoplung ermöglicht, die am besten mit einer leckeren Zwiebelsoße serviert wird, nachdem sie nicht länger als 30 Minuten im Backofen... oh ich schweife ab...


----------



## Malifurion (24. September 2014)

Wundern tuts mich net. Ist ja wohl offenbar neu in Mode, die Uralt Schauspieler in ihrer alten Rolle auf die Leinwand erneut zu bringen. Siehe Star Wars VII.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2014)

Lustigerweise bekomme ich wieder Lust auf TOS, nachdem ich gestern vorm Pennen bei "Der verirrte Planet" auf zdf_neo hängen geblieben bin. Nur diesmal im O-Ton.


----------



## Batze (24. September 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: indem man das Deflektorgitter mit dem Plasmaaustauschsystem verbindet, um einen modulierten Hypersubraumimpuls zu erzeugen, der eine Phaseninterferenz im Warpfeld zur Folge, welches eine subspaziale Rückkoplung ermöglicht, die am besten mit einer leckeren Zwiebelsoße serviert wird, nachdem sie nicht länger als 30 Minuten im Backofen... oh ich schweife ab...



Ich sage nur eines. FLUXKOMPENSATOR 
Damit ist alles möglich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich sage nur eines. FLUXKOMPENSATOR
> Damit ist alles möglich.


Ich glaube da würde Spock widersprechen.
Spock:"Sir, das ist... NICHT logisch."
Doc Brown:"GROßER GOTT!!!"


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube da würde Spock widersprechen.
> Spock:"Sir, das ist... NICHT logisch."
> Doc Brown:"GROßER GOTT!!!"



Great Scot!
Scotty, ich brauch 1.21 Gigawatt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Great Scot!
> Scotty, ich brauch 1.21 Gigawatt


Scotty:"1,21 Gigawatt?! Finsterstes Mittelalter."


----------



## matrixfehler (24. September 2014)

Interessantes Gerücht.

Und übrigens: 
Auch wenn Kick in der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie im Laufe von "Treffen der Generationen" starb, so muss das in diesem Universum nicht so sein.
Der Hinweis, dass Kirk in der von Shatner (!) geschriebenen Romanreihe durch Borg-Technologie wiederaufersteht ist leider non-canon. Aber Shatner hat man in diesen Romanen schnell angemerkt, dass er nicht viel von "the next generation" hält. 
Ich glaube im letzten Romanband hat Kirk aus dem dunklen Universum Picard mit einer gefakten Voyager die Enterprise E gestohlen um die ultimative Waffe nach Hause zu bringen...


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2014)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Interessantes Gerücht.
> 
> Und übrigens:
> Auch wenn Kick in der ursprünglichen Zeitlinie im Laufe von "Treffen der Generationen" starb, so muss das in diesem Universum nicht so sein.
> ...



na, zum Glück ist das Noncanon, im EU herrscht eh so ein Wildwuchs, da hat das Lucas Film schon wesentlich besser gemacht
am besten gefällt mir eh so die Weiterführung von STO


----------



## matrixfehler (25. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> na, zum Glück ist das Noncanon, im EU herrscht eh so ein Wildwuchs, da hat das Lucas Film schon wesentlich besser gemacht
> am besten gefällt mir eh so die Weiterführung von STO



Och hab ich schon gerne gelesen die Bücher.
Der Phantasie sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt.

Dass die Romane halt zu 99% noncanon sind, ist dann eben so.
Die aktuellen Destiny und Typhon Pact Romane sind übrigens auch verdammt gut.


----------



## CaptProton (25. September 2014)

Hoffen wir das der echte Kirk die Zeitlinie wieder reparieren kann


----------



## steel2000 (25. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wie das storytechnisch funktionieren soll. Schliesslich ist der alte Kirk in Generations gestorben, kann also nicht quasi auf der Suche nach Spock ebenfalls Kontakt zur neuen Zeitlinie aufnehmen.



Insbesondere in "STAR TREK" (10) wurde so viel über den Haufen geworfen, da kommt es auf diese Nichtigkeit auch nicht mehr darauf an. Freuen täte ich mich dennoch auf die Auftritte. Und auf die Wiederherstellung der Zeitlinie würde ich keinen Cent verwetten. Dafür ist die Neuinterpretation zu erfolgreich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2014)

steel2000 schrieb:


> Insbesondere in "STAR TREK" (10) wurde so viel über den Haufen geworfen, da kommt es auf diese Nichtigkeit auch nicht mehr darauf an. Freuen täte ich mich dennoch auf die Auftritte. Und auf die Wiederherstellung der Zeitlinie würde ich keinen Cent verwetten. Dafür ist die Neuinterpretation zu erfolgreich.


Zum einen dass, zum anderen würde es keinen Sinn ergeben wieder komplett zu den Ursprüngen zurück zu kehren. Man hat es geschafft "Star Trek" wieder modern und jung zu gestalten, es wäre schwachsinnig damit wieder zu brechen.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zum einen dass, zum anderen würde es keinen Sinn ergeben wieder komplett zu den Ursprüngen zurück zu kehren. Man hat es geschafft "Star Trek" wieder modern und jung zu gestalten, es wäre schwachsinnig damit wieder zu brechen.



ja, Star Trek ist wieder wie TOS


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, Star Trek ist wieder wie TOS


Und wie wir ja wissen, war TOS im Kino nun mal wesentlich beliebter und erfolgreicher als TNG. Andersherum wird TNG meistens immer noch als TV-Produkt der Trek-Geschichte am meisten geschätzt. Was teilweise nicht zu leugnen ist.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2014)

nja
Kino-TNG war zum schluss einfach nicht mehr gut
Eigentliuch müsste man mal ein Essay schreiben warum Star Trek mehr Star Trek ist als viele denken und warum die TNG Filme kein gutes Star Trek waren, außer Der Erste Kontakt und auch der hatte seine Schwächen

Das kann man dann immer wieder verlinken wenn es darum geht


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und wie wir ja wissen, war TOS im Kino nun mal wesentlich beliebter und erfolgreicher als TNG. Andersherum wird TNG meistens immer noch als TV-Produkt der Trek-Geschichte am meisten geschätzt. Was teilweise nicht zu leugnen ist.


Gibt's da eine Statistik zu?

Mir sind jedenfalls die klassischen Crewmitglieder wesentlich lieber als die TNG.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt's da eine Statistik zu?
> 
> Mir sind jedenfalls die klassischen Crewmitglieder wesentlich lieber als die TNG.



Star Trek films - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki

Und nja, das Problem ist auch bei den TNG-Filmen, das die Figuren nicht wie in der Serie handeln, was die zwar auch bei den TOS Filmen machen, aber nicht alle und nicht so Krass, eigentlich nur Kirk und Pille, Spock zwar auch zu einem gewissen Punkt welcher aber im ersten Film geklärt wird


----------



## Worrel (25. September 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Star Trek films - Memory Alpha, the Star Trek Wiki


Sorry, hab mich nicht klar ausgedrückt: Ich meinte den Teil über die Serien, nicht die Kinofilme.


----------



## Holyangel (25. September 2014)

Wenn es nach der Serie geht, finde ich TNG besser als TOS... bei den Kinofilmen andersrum, wobei da generell recht viel Durchschnitt dabei ist... leider


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sorry, hab mich nicht klar ausgedrückt: Ich meinte den Teil über die Serien, nicht die Kinofilme.



bestimmt, aber da finde ich die Liste nicht so einfach wie zu den Filmen, wobei, wenn man die Folgen durchgeht, nicht nur das es 7 Volle Staffeln und nicht nur knapp 3 Staffeln gibt, die einzelnen Folgen sind auch von der Story besser, wenn man mal von den Anfängen von Staffel 1 absieht wo man einfach nochmal TOS Folgen nochmal erzählt hat, was aber auch nicht neues ist, The Slowmotion Pictures war ja auch die Langfassung von Ich bin Nomad


----------

